# Passai/Bassai = Penetrating the Fortress



## Makalakumu (Jul 6, 2006)

This kata is one of the most ubiquitous in Karate systems.  I have heard that Passai tranlates into "Penetrating the Fortress."  I would like to discuss why this name characterizes this kata.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 6, 2006)

Depending on the style and region the term can also mean "to remove an obstruction".  I have read in few places it refers to the power used throughout the kata and the pattern your footwork makes.  There seems to be many explanations out there, but not sure what one was the base for the name.  Would also love to hear other thoughts on this.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 6, 2006)

I have not leaned to do this kata yet, but I have heard it is the expression of a combat situation witch begins extremely unfavorable and gradually is transformed into a win situation.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 6, 2006)

This form contains multiple direction changes and rapid counter attacks as if you were being besieged by a largely superior force.  

It is, personnally, one of my favorite forms.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 6, 2006)

What I would really appreciate is if any japanese, chinese or korean language speakers could directly translate the kanji for Passai/bassai.  Often different interpretations end up being mistranslations.

With that being said, this is one of my favorite kata.  It is very interesting and I describe it to my students at being an entire martial art by itself.

There are many ways to interpret "penetrate" and "fortress" and each of them shade the way you look at the movements.  It could mean that one is surrounded by a "fortress" of people and one is trying to break free.  Or it could mean that one is penetrating the fortress of someones defense.  Or it could even be more specific in that one is penetrating one's sense of balance.  

Here is a thread that talks about how we do Bassai at Superior Tangsoodo.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 6, 2006)

One of my 2 favorite kata.  Passai Sho (shorinkan) / Bassai Dai (shotokan).  The kata demonstrates a great amount of power in it.  Parts that are slow and tense and power to explosive power and speed.  I think that to really know the kata and understand the bunkai will describe the meaning.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 6, 2006)

How does your art interpret this kata and how does this affect how you see its bunkai?  Can you give specific examples?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 6, 2006)

unfortunatly when I learned the form the person I learned it from had no clue what binkai was so he only taught movement and told us the moves where what they looked like ( a kick was a kick a stright punch was a stright punch) so after years of training and learning I had to look for the bunkai myslef


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 6, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> How does your art interpret this kata and how does this affect how you see its bunkai? Can you give specific examples?


For me its kinda hard to put into words.  I have a hard time describing it in written words.  I will try to get a video soon and post it.  May be a week though.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a very informative thread I found on the subject.

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3757&highlight=Passai


----------



## karateka (Jul 18, 2006)

bassai dai (penetrating a fortress major) and bassai sho (penetrating a fortress minor) are both very powerful katas.

the very first move in bassai dai is an burst of energy that gives the kata a powerful property. after the first kia, the next few moves are also very powerful.

as you get to a higher grade (shodan+) you will understand the applications of these move and you will also understand the levels of power involved.


----------



## melj7077 (Jul 23, 2006)

Bassai Dai is the first of the advanced forms in the system of kenpo I teach and it is essentially a review form in my system. Bassai reviews most of the base moves and motions found in the pinan series and adds a few new things, especially the turn into the scooping block and strike. In the kenpo I teach if you don't have time to do all the pinans do Bassai Dai. This means that not only are you reviewing all the bunkai from the pinans but you are also getting the information from Bassai itself, a considerable amount of material in one go.


----------

